# Interesting "interview" between a Diamond owner and an Investor



## TUGBrian (Jul 12, 2016)

I found this article tremendously interesting, showing the literal chasm of disconnect between owner reality, and non-owner investors look at when viewing DRI as a company.

http://insidetimeshare.com/new-across-atlantic/


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 12, 2016)

Interesting article, although it felt disjointed like something was missing.  This is what jumped out at me:  

"Despite signing a contract that says I can sell points, not one of the 64 members of the Licensed Timeshare Resale Broker Association will buy or sell Diamond points. They feel they are worthless on resale. They will buy and sell all Diamond’s competitor’s points. This also helps Diamond sales. As a former licensed stockbroker, I find this disturbing. "


----------



## saabman (Jul 13, 2016)

Irene P is everywhere. I often get the sense she self promoting.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jul 13, 2016)

saabman said:


> Irene P is everywhere. I often get the sense she self promoting.



I think you might be correct about the self promotion, but, even if that is true, it doesn't follow that she is wrong. We should be considering the substance of her claims, not why she's making them.


----------

